# Externes .jar in Java Applet einbinden



## Guest (11. Jan 2007)

Nabend habe folgender Code:

index.html


```
<html>
 <applet archive="test.jar" code="Main.class" width="200" height="200">
</applet> 

</html>
```


Folgende jars befinden sich im gleichen Verzeichniss

jdic.jar
jdic_crossplatform.jar
jdic_native.jar


und das eigentliche programm

test.jar


So soweit so gut ... wenn ich mit Eclips arbeite
Importiere ich die 3 jars als externe Libery und dann funktioniert auch alles


Was mache ich jetzt, wenn ich das Applet nicht via Eclips sondern via Browser (html file habe ich oben gepostet) laufen lassen möchte. Wie importiere ich diese jars, die das Applet braucht?

mfg


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Jan 2007)

```
<applet archive="test.jar, jdic.jar, jdic_crossplatform.jar, jdic_native.jar" code="Main.class" width="200" height="200"> 
</applet>
```


----------



## Gast (12. Jan 2007)

Besten Dank
Funktioniert so 

mfg


----------

